# what does ingested bleach do to pigeons?



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, feeding the ferals today, and the crazy neighbors drove up and started yelling and swearing, so considering it's illegal to feed on public property, and i was in the park, i walked over to this guys storefront that doesn't mind me feeding them there. They started to walk over, so i ducked into the store, trying to avoid another "assault" charge from these people. (i never assaulted them, i tried to grab their squirt gun, and that i guess is considered assault)
They went and bought bleach and poured it all over the seed. A few dummy pigeons kept eating it, i tried to shoo them away, but these people were all in my face so i had to leave, or i would have a real assault charge.
I'm hoping they wont eat anymore since it is dark out and they go to their roost about this time. I'm really worried, and the guy with the store said if me feeding the birds there is going to cause this drama, i cant do it anymore because it's bad for his business.  
god, i really HATE these people...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't know what it will do. They're probably going to be getting a more minimal dose but a little of that stuff goes a long way. How long are you going to be stuck living there?

Pidgey


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'n not really sure what will happen to the pigeons :'(
I do know that if you are washing the drinkers with bleach water to sanitize them, and you don't completely rinse the bleach out before you fill them up with water to drink, it will give the pigeons diarrhea. Hopefully nothing really bad will happen! Maybe you should print out some of the Pigeon Trading Cards that Boni made to these people! It might teach them some cool things about pigeons they didn't know o:


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> god, i really HATE these people...


I HATE THEM TOO!!!  Why should they take it upon themselves to interfere if someone else wants to feed some pigeons.   

I think you should pour water over that seed and wash it away or sweep it up. Bleach is very toxic.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I HATE THEM TOO!!!


And me. I think they are derranged.

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Straight Bleach may or may not be dangerous. Toxic.........I doubt it. There are LOTS of fanciers that put bleach in their pigeons drinking water. I HAVE done it, but don't any longer. Diluted, it will not hurt them. Like I said, I don't know what straight bleach will do, but I expect they will be fine.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I swept up as much as i could, but some remains inbetween the bricks on the sidewalk. I walked over to sweep, and they were laughing and yelling at me," HA HA HA, you have to clean it up, why dont you clean up all that messy pigeon sh*t while you're at it, and start picking up all the dead ones from eating bleach and the rat poison too!!"
they have mentioned feeding them rat poison before, and I mentioned on here even that there was a lot of dead pigeons for a while, so maybe they really went ahead and did it... I didnt say anything, at all, just ignored them, which was sooo hard!! They just THRIVE on this drama. I dont know what to do, i try to feed when i see their cars gone, but they drove up on me this time!
MaryofExeter, which trading cards are you talking about?
Thanks you guys, I really appreciate all the support here, just knowing other people feel the same way, you know? Because honestly, us animal lovers are a minority population.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> I swept up as much as i could, but some remains inbetween the bricks on the sidewalk. I walked over to sweep, and they were laughing and yelling at me," HA HA HA, you have to clean it up, why dont you clean up all that messy pigeon sh*t while you're at it, and start picking up all the dead ones from eating bleach and the rat poison too!!"
> they have mentioned feeding them rat poison before, and I mentioned on here even that there was a lot of dead pigeons for a while, so maybe they really went ahead and did it... I didnt say anything, at all, just ignored them, which was sooo hard!! They just THRIVE on this drama. I dont know what to do, i try to feed when i see their cars gone, but they drove up on me this time!
> MaryofExeter, which trading cards are you talking about?
> Thanks you guys, I really appreciate all the support here, just knowing other people feel the same way, you know? Because honestly, us animal lovers are a minority population.


what JERKS!! I don't know how you keep from just slapping the S--- out of 'em.........  

Here's the thread for the cards

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23802


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, I really don't think it will hurt them. Like Renee, I have a friend who uses Clorox in his pigeons' drinking water, diluted of course, and he swears by it much like we do ACV. It was good though that you got up as much as you could.

One can only hope there is a special place in hell for these people. Usually people like you're describing have huge inferiority complexes and can only live with themselves at other peoples/animals expense. Maybe you should just leave the pigeons alone for a week or so.

You are a wonderful person.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Moxie,
I agree with Maggie, you are a _wonderful _person.

These terrible people are just plain and simple bullies.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> One can only hope there is a special place in hell for these people. Usually people like you're describing have huge inferiority complexes and can only live with themselves at other peoples/animals expense. Maybe you should just leave the pigeons alone for a week or so.
> 
> You are a wonderful person.


Agreed, agreed, and agreed! I couldn't put it any better. I'm so sorry you are dealing with these subhumans. . .STILL!!  Hang in there.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't believe those people. My goodness, don't they have anything better to do?
Is there a way you could relocate feeding the birds somewhere to a place where they can't see you feeding them? 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your experience with these people, they must be living miserable lives. 

Do the birds have access to some good drinking water? Water will dilute it, hopefully they can drink a good drink after they have eaten.

Pray for these people, as they are exactly the ones who really NEED it, they don't have anyone praying for them and Lord knows, they need help.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Pray for these people, as they are exactly the ones who really NEED it, they don't have anyone praying for them and Lord knows, they need help.


yes they are EVIL and need all the help they can get, if you can bring yourself to help them. Meanwhile we have to save the innocent creatures from them 

Moxie I think the dregs of it in the sidewalk cracks are not enough to do any harm. 

(FYI here's a link RE toxicity (their word, not mine) of bleach and chlorine:
http://www.checnet.org/healtheHouse/chemicals/chemicals-detail.asp?Main_ID=327
It considered "safe" for ingestion in very dilute concentrations, such as is often found in municipal water supplies.)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, among other things, bleach is a corrosive undiluted. It definitely
isn't cool on the seeds undiluted. These folks are dangerous and deranged,
Moxie, for you and your feral flock. Is there no where else that you could
move the flock to that would be less conspicuous? Problem w/folks like this is it's bleach this time and who knows what another time down the road. I'm
so sorry this situation is happening there.

fp


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Moxie, if this behavior is continuing (those people), then you can call the city on them. Leaving poisons out for animals in public places is not something that private citizens can indulge in. People use a variety of things, antifreeze, ammonia, bleach, meat or other bait w/shards of glass, to poison animals so . . . . At best it's cruelty to animals and in cases where a child (or any human for that manner) could put the bait in their mouths or unknowingly walk into a chemical that was spread out and they made contact with it (contact or inhalation), then these nits could be charged with many more serious felonies. And, they are also polluting the water supply (not that you'd know in a city the size of Boston) so . . . .
Chlorine bleach can react with concrete or other chemicals in the sidewalk to create chlorine gas and boy, would your local vermin patrol be in big trouble, especially as they are polluting with intent to do harm. 

Good luck, but keep your distance from them. Sounds like they could get personal.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

flitsnowzoom said:


> ... then these nits could be charged with many more serious felonies.


The thought of that just made my horns and fangs pop out!! 



flitsnowzoom said:


> Chlorine bleach can react with concrete or other chemicals in the sidewalk to create chlorine gas and boy, would your local vermin patrol be in big trouble, especially as they are polluting with intent to do harm.
> 
> Good luck, but keep your distance from them. Sounds like they could get personal.


Wise words and well advised, to follow up with authorities. These private citizens should not be allowed to pollute/exterminate. Way to get them where they live, flitsnowzoom!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

i will do that, but the problem is it being illegal to feed the birds. These people have already taken it way past personal. I am so mad!
I even tried to talk to them, and said i would tell them how to keep the birds off of their own building, since that is their problem, but they just yelled and stormed off. They have filed numerous police reports on me, and i am scared to do the same, because in my eyes once the police say i cannot feed the birds, then all is lost.
I NEED A SOLUTION TO THIS!
I tried to feed the birds from my roofdeck, but it is so much higher then where they hang out, only the seagulls come. I cant figure out a way to get them up there? And what about catching the sick ones on the ground? Without seed, all is lost. For now, I am just dumping seed as i skateboard, bike, or walk past. Dummies, i told them that i would NEVER stop feeding the birds, so all is lost.
Flitzsnowzoom, where did you find out about bleach causing the gas? 
funny, they NEVER approach me alone, i think so it is 4 against 1 when the cops are involved, and they'll have to believe 4.
I really am going to get in trouble with these people, why cant they just live and let live? I mean, they live in the CITY, on a PARK, what do they expect? They dont like me feeding the squirrells, cats, anything! They steal the food i put out for my strays, and what can i do besides get mad and punch them and go to jail? I am trying soooo hard to ignore them, and theyt actually FOLLOW me to harass me! this should all be grounds for a restraining order, but again, keep in mind, its illegal to feed birds, and i know they would say if she stops feeding them, we'll leave her alone, and the cops would tell me to stop. I'm at a loss here?


----------



## razpowa (Sep 8, 2021)

xxmoxiexx said:


> i will do that, but the problem is it being illegal to feed the birds. These people have already taken it way past personal. I am so mad!
> I even tried to talk to them, and said i would tell them how to keep the birds off of their own building, since that is their problem, but they just yelled and stormed off. They have filed numerous police reports on me, and i am scared to do the same, because in my eyes once the police say i cannot feed the birds, then all is lost.
> I NEED A SOLUTION TO THIS!
> I tried to feed the birds from my roofdeck, but it is so much higher then where they hang out, only the seagulls come. I cant figure out a way to get them up there? And what about catching the sick ones on the ground? Without seed, all is lost. For now, I am just dumping seed as i skateboard, bike, or walk past. Dummies, i told them that i would NEVER stop feeding the birds, so all is lost.
> ...


Feed them inside your home, if you have a backyard. Don't feed them in public, since a concern to public health and that's why it's illegal to feed them.
If you don't have a backyard, feed them where there is no one in a radius of 1 mile.
Love and protect the animals without putting no one at risk. Good luck!


----------

